# Firearms and a merry christmas!



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I read the following article, thought it interesting...Both my daughter's husbands bought firearms and my son received one from his BIL that weekend:

Submitted by National Shooting Sports Foundation on Dec 1, 2011 

Data derived from the FBI’s National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) shows that November 25, 2011, Black Friday, had the most background checks for firearm purchases in a single day (129,166) with a 32 percent increase over the previous NICS high (November 28, 2008). Federal law requires FBI background checks on all individuals purchasing firearms from federally licensed retailers.

These statistics represent the number of firearm background checks initiated through NICS. They do not represent the number of firearms sold. Based on varying state laws and purchase scenarios, a one-to-one correlation cannot be made between a firearm background check and a firearm sale.

“More citizens lawfully exercising their Second Amendment right to carry a firearm, coupled with a growing awareness since the Supreme Court’s decisions in Heller and McDonald that the Second Amendment protects an individual fundamental right to keep and bear arms, helps to explain the continuing rise in sales of firearms and firearm-related products throughout the Untied States,” said National Shooting Sports Foundation Senior Vice President and General Counsel Lawrence G. Keane.

“Clearly, Black Friday was a big day for both the firearms industry and our nation’s law-abiding gun owners.”

NICS Firearm Background Checks — Friday, November 25, 2011
Total NICS Checks—129,166 (highest day ever) 32.01 percent over Friday, November 28, 2008
Federal Checks—81,609 (highest day ever) 26.69 percent over Friday, November 28, 2008
POC State Checks—47,557 (4th highest day)
Other Records
NICS Contracted Call Centers—69,497 (highest day ever) 16.30 percent over Friday, November 28, 2008
NICS E-Check—11,953 (highest day ever) 119.76 percent over Friday, February 11, 2011

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This is very good news! The last time I had a back ground check it took a week to get the results, they must of speeded it up.


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I did my part. Remington 11-87. Instant checks for unregulated firearms are just a 2 minute phone call.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's about all the longer it takes here in Pa also. DW got her son a 30-30 for his birthday at one of the big box stores. And yes, it only took about 2 minutes for the background check.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I was going to say, Everyone of my purchases took oround 2-4 minutes.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

yea for my conceal license... no fed checks, LOL


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Was'nt it Friday when 'run around'Cain anounced he may get out of the race ,they felt he was our only hope ? I know lots of people said he was our last hope and said gun sales rose to get ready or whatever the muslim in chief had planned for us next .
Plus all the flash mobs and threats from others people are buying weapons for self defence.


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I'm part of that statistic. I purchased a Smith and Wesson Model 17 revolver.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

About 2 minutes here over the phone when I bought my last Glock about 18 mos. ago, even with a concealed carry permit (recently changed in Georgia to Georgia Firearms License- required for open or concealed carry). I didn't know they were calling on long guns (shotguns and rifles) now. 

Tim


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It always takes_ at least_ 15 minutes when they enter it online in store around here. If it's called in it just takes as long as the call takes to speak all the information. About the same amount of time.

I've run into stores that won't process my app if I don't provide them the "optional" SS# on the sheet. It says OPTIONAL right on the application. I now just walk away from the deal to make the store operator lose my sale for forcing something not required.

And the President didn't make Congress pass any of the bills they passed and asked him to sign into law.


----------



## TJJackson (Oct 14, 2011)

*When they come to get your weapons*

When the economic collapse comes to our land, and it will, the government will want to eliminate the private ownership of firearms. That is the only thing that stops them from total control. Granted that there are approximately 100 million firearm owners in the US and it will be difficult for the government to confiscate all of those weapons, they will have to try. If at all possible, you should try and purchase firearms through other than registered dealers. Buy them from private owners or other obvious means but keep the paper trail away from your house. Avoid dealers that want your name when you buy ammunition. It is far easier to take these steps now than trying to unring the bell when the revenooers come a knocking on your door. Remember, the future belongs to the prepared.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Less than 5 minutes here in NM. 

I'm concerned about the Second Amendment not saying "protects an individual fundamental right to keep and bear arms AND AMMUNITION"

I've been stocking up.


----------



## Crrrock (Sep 29, 2011)

You guys have it good there...
Here in Oz, a "permit to acquire" can take 6 weeks, longer in Queensland I believe.
Plus they're just now processing a law that will only allow you to purchase ammo for the caliber you own, not the class you're licenced for.
So a category B, centrefire, I can currently buy any centrefire ammo (like for a borrowed .308, say) but when the law passes, I'll only be allowed to buy my .223, so I can't borrow a different firearm.
SUCKS.

just sayin'.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Crrrock said:


> You guys have it good there...
> Here in Oz, a "permit to acquire" can take 6 weeks, longer in Queensland I believe.
> Plus they're just now processing a law that will only allow you to purchase ammo for the caliber you own, not the class you're licenced for.
> So a category B, centrefire, I can currently buy any centrefire ammo (like for a borrowed .308, say) but when the law passes, I'll only be allowed to buy my .223, so I can't borrow a different firearm.
> ...


 Looks like you'll need to own a couple more calibers then.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The gift what keeps on givin!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Data derived from the FBI's National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) shows that November 25, 2011, Black Friday, had the most background checks for firearm purchases in a single day (129,166) with a 32 percent increase over the previous NICS high (November 28, 2008).


I know a lot of folks that bought then... I wonder how the numbers will add up for November 23rd, 2012!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

TJJackson said:


> Avoid dealers that want your name when you buy ammunition.


The local wally world had a immigrant from the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia try to tell be I had to fill out this stinkin form, for ammo. When I refused he rudely refused to sell me the ammo. When the manager got there he ripped the commie immigrant a new one repeatedly reminding hum we we in the United States of America. Had me cracking up.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> When the manager got there he ripped the commie immigrant a new one repeatedly reminding him we we in the United States of America. Had me cracking up.


That should happen more often than it should.

*What the hell form was that?* I want a copy of it; please go back and get one.

It is something the employee dreamed up and printed himself and then brought to work, or is it something "corporate" printed? If corporate came up with it, then you found the tip of an iceberg there, my friend.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It was probably the co-signer's page from a loan application. He needed more money for medicinal marijuana to treat his ADHD and video gamer's carpal tunnel.


----------

